# Alsa e X

## To

Tenho um prob um bocado marado.

Tenho a minha sb live! com o drivers ALSA, funciona tudo na perfeição, excepto num pequeno detalhe.

Se logar no X como um user normal fico sem som no X/KDE, mas de logar como root já tenho e após o logout logar como um user normal continuo com som. 

Isto é um bocado irritante pq não gosto de logar como root no X, e mais perciso de logar pelo menos uma vez como root no X para depois ter som como um user normal. Alguém sabe o que se poderá passar?

Tó

----------

## lmpinto

 *To wrote:*   

> Tenho um prob um bocado marado.
> 
> Tenho a minha sb live! com o drivers ALSA, funciona tudo na perfeição, excepto num pequeno detalhe.
> 
> Se logar no X como um user normal fico sem som no X/KDE, mas de logar como root já tenho e após o logout logar como um user normal continuo com som. 
> ...

 

Tens o teu utilizador a pertencer ao grupo audio no /etc/group?

Já agora, pode ser que tb saibas... também tenho uma SB Live!, com umas FPS1000 (4 speakers + subwoofer) mas a única hipotese de ter som de cd nas colunas de tras é usar o xmms com extracção digital de audio. (mp3, ogg, e tudo o que nao seja cd funciona na perfeicao) O problema é que a máquina é um bocado antiga, e dá-me algumas falhas... Consegues ter som nas colunas de trás, com cd-audio?

----------

## To

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tens o teu utilizador a pertencer ao grupo audio no /etc/group?
> 
> Já agora, pode ser que tb saibas... também tenho uma SB Live!, com umas FPS1000 (4 speakers + subwoofer) mas a única hipotese de ter som de cd nas colunas de tras é usar o xmms com extracção digital de audio. (mp3, ogg, e tudo o que nao seja cd funciona na perfeicao) O problema é que a máquina é um bocado antiga, e dá-me algumas falhas... Consegues ter som nas colunas de trás, com cd-audio?

 

Como diria o Rui Unas, tu estás lá  :Wink: 

Já funciona era de facto o prob de não estar no grupo audio. 

Para te ser honesto nunca passei CD's nisto....

Tó

----------

## spirinaites

Eu tb não tenho som nas colunas de trás com cd's, e um outro amigo meu tb tem esse problema, tb com Alsa/SB Live! .

----------

## lmpinto

 *spirinaites wrote:*   

> Eu tb não tenho som nas colunas de trás com cd's, e um outro amigo meu tb tem esse problema, tb com Alsa/SB Live! .

 

Bem - eu tenho para tudo o que nao seja cd-audio. O meu /etc/emu10k1.conf é assim: 

```

CARD_TYPE="emu"

CARD_IS_5_1=no

USE_DIGITAL_OUTPUT=no

ENABLE_TONE_CONTROL=yes

AC3PASSTHROUGH=yes

ENABLE_LIVEDRIVE_IR=no

INVERT_REAR=no

MULTICHANNEL=yes

ROUTE_ALL_TO_SUB=no

ANALOG_FRONT_BOOST=no

SURROUND=yes

PROLOGIC=no

ENABLE_CD_Spdif=no  # Volume control is 'Digital1' in aumix/gmix/kmix

ENABLE_OPTICAL_SPDIF=no # Volume control is 'Digital2'

ENABLE_LINE2_MIC2=no    # Volume control is 'Line2'

ENABLE_RCA_SPDIF=no     # Volume control is 'Digital3'

ENABLE_RCA_AUX=no       # Volume control is 'line3'

```

Para ter som nas 4 colunas tenho de usar o media-plugins/xmms-cdread, para me ler os cds  com extração digital. Caso contrário, só dá som à frente... (Tubular Bells 2003 com 4 colunas tem um som radicalmente diferente  :Smile: )

----------

## darktux

Pensava que esse ficheiro era referente aos drivers da creative, e não aos da Alsa.

----------

## X73

as FPS1000 têm 2 entradas no subwoofer, a front e a rear, tira a rear, e ficas com som nas 4 colunas, se nao conseguires arranjar software para meter isso a bulir  :Smile:  eheheheh

----------

## lmpinto

 *X73 wrote:*   

> as FPS1000 têm 2 entradas no subwoofer, a front e a rear, tira a rear, e ficas com som nas 4 colunas, se nao conseguires arranjar software para meter isso a bulir  eheheheh

 

Not quite - o volume das colunas de trás é bastante mais baixo, e não dá para aumentar.

----------

## MetalGod

Desliga a **** do arts e vê bem os plug ins k usas ou devices k usas... sobre KDE   :Wink: 

----------

## Maleita

o cabo do cdrom que é ligado na placa mãe deve ser ligado na sua placa de som!!!!!!!!!!!

ai o cd de audio toca normal

----------

## xef

Espero que ele entretanto tenha resolvido o problema  :Laughing: 

----------

## MetalGod

ja tem uns anitos logo ja deve ter resolvido   :Very Happy: 

----------

